# Diamond Black Golf ED30- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A recent purchase by the owner, who was a little dissapointed with the overall finish and wanted to start ownership in the best possible way, whilst learning to maintain thereafter.

*Day 1*

Straight in with the alloys, calipers and arches, cleaned in the usual manner with Espuma revolution and meguiars apc respectively.





































Vehicle raised to gain better access to the arch linings,





































A final rinse in spin mode,










Apc applied via the foam lance and left to dwell shortly,










Various exterior trim and engine bay cleaned,





































Rinsed and then washed in the usual safe manner,



















De-tarred and contaminents removed,



















Masked up and put to bed.

*Day 2 & 3.*

Paint depth readings taken with generally good thicknesses,










A few lime etchings flattened with 3000 grit,










Starting of with IP3.02 on a CG Hex-logic light cut pad, this required 3-4 hits per panel to reach the desired results, IPA wipedowns in between,














































For the more severe defects the polish was upped to either Megs #105 or Menz S100, occasionally switching to a med cut Hex-logic pad (orange)























































Before and after, prior to refinement










































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Bonnet needed a more aggressive approach to remove some deep scratches, Festool sheepskin pad and #105,










This area around the sunroof was the only area reading low figures,










Whilst this area was consistent with the defects, a lighter approach of Menz 203s on a polishing pad was used, removing 80-85% of the scratches in several hits and only removing a minimal amount of clear,



















Rear lights polished using 80mm pads and IP3.02,










With stage 1 of the defect removal complete, a dust down followed by refinement stages using #205 on a Festool finishing pad,










Late in the evening of day 3 and the vehicle was pulled outside and washed down to remove any dusting, dried and packed away for the evening.










*Day 4.*

Engine bay dressed and paintwork polished/protected,










Paintwork and alloys cleansed prior to wax,










Shuts polished/protected with Werkstat prime,










Swissvax seal feed applied to door rubbers,










Alloys protected with SV Autobahn, inners & calipers using Opti-seal,










Exhausts polished using Briliant stainless and protected using Britemax final shine,










Tyres and trim dressed,



















Paintwork waxed using Best of Show,










Glass cleansed using Nu-glass,










Interior given a thorough vacuum, trim wiped down with a mild apc and upholstery treated with CG fabric guard,










A final wipedown with Dodo red mist shortly before the customer collecting and finished.

*Results.*



























































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

cracking mate. good work!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work mate, looks spot on. :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Nice work mate, looks spot on. :thumb:


Thanks Gaz, should have added also, many thanks for the recommedation.:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great work. Nice write up :thumb:


----------



## callum2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

what an awesome looking car !! fantastic job there mate


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Very very glossy - like a mirror. Great photography there too :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A great car - now even better. Looks stunning now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice work Rob


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Average work really, ive seen better.

Only messing mate, you know i think youve got skills. Another top job. Looks lik a mirror.

What do you think of the hexlogic pads? Ive got a few green ones and i think they are quite good.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Excellent job sir. I'd love one of these, currently got a mk5 golf and that 2nd last picture really wants me to trade up.

What kind of snow foam lance is that your using, looks awful short and not brass compared to the one I got?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice rob


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Amazing work there Rob and the final shots look amazing...........:doublesho

Nice to see some better weather out and about............:thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Gorgeous like allways!

Top work!

"Black mirror finish!"


----------



## cabman (Oct 20, 2008)

wot a great job 

well done :car::car:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Emerald Detailing said:


> Average work really, ive seen better.
> 
> Only messing mate, you know i think youve got skills. Another top job. Looks lik a mirror.
> 
> What do you think of the hexlogic pads? Ive got a few green ones and i think they are quite good.


Thanks matey, liking the hex-logic pads a lot, just need to work out what does what in regards to cut and finish, all the way up to the orange cutting pad they are very soft but effective.



Spoony said:


> Excellent job sir. I'd love one of these, currently got a mk5 golf and that 2nd last picture really wants me to trade up.
> 
> What kind of snow foam lance is that your using, looks awful short and not brass compared to the one I got?


Thanking you, the lance is the original standard plastic version, the metal tube was removed and replaced with a brass connector to make it shorter.
My HD lance (brass) lasted all of a month, so reverted back to this one.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Looking really good Rob


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent work mate:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks amazing! Quality work!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

In the finished pics look it looks the 'mutts-nuts' Rob :thumb:.

You seem to be doing more and more of these longer 2/3day details @ home, have you found that this is the way the market for this type of work is moving ?. Must make life easier for you in some ways .


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent work, the car looks fantastic, I hope the owner was suitably impressed :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ads2k said:


> In the finished pics look it looks the 'mutts-nuts' Rob :thumb:.
> 
> You seem to be doing more and more of these longer 2/3day details @ home, have you found that this is the way the market for this type of work is moving ?. Must make life easier for you in some ways .


Thanks Adam, hope your well mate.
I think you grow wiser as to whats possible in the time available, years ago I may have tackled these sort of details working in a mobile enviroment, but working 14-16 hours without a moment to stop is not really beneficial to me nor the customer.
All correctional details now are booked over at least 2 days, there must be a suitable covered facility, but more often than not the customer is happy to drop of to me, that way I am happy to put in the extra hours to get the finish as perfect as possible and allows me to focus properly without distraction.
This year I have had customers travel a fair distance for my services, so it doesn't appear to be an issue, ideally a unit based facility will be something I'm considering for later on this year, finding a suitable location is proving difficult though.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Stunning job as always


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Really nice work Rob, the after pics look awesome and really show off what you always achieve... a stunning finish.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks fantastic Rob :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks Adam, hope your well mate.


Doing fine, thanks for asking :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> I think you grow wiser as to whats possible in the time available, years ago I may have tackled these sort of details working in a mobile enviroment, but working 14-16 hours without a moment to stop is not really beneficial to me nor the customer.
> All correctional details now are booked over at least 2 days, there must be a suitable covered facility, but more often than not the customer is happy to drop of to me, that way I am happy to put in the extra hours to get the finish as perfect as possible and allows me to focus properly without distraction.
> This year I have had customers travel a fair distance for my services, so it doesn't appear to be an issue, ideally a unit based facility will be something I'm considering for later on this year, finding a suitable location is proving difficult though.


I'm glad the situation is working better for you and from the customers and pictures you must be doing something right .

And it looks like you've found a unit right on your doorstep :lol: - unless the neighbours are objecting of course :wall:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Rob :thumb:

Neil


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work and great write up


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

clcollins said:


> Excellent work, the car looks fantastic, I hope the owner was suitably impressed :thumb:


Thanks, the car was used as a roundabout by the previous owner, inside and mechanically it was sound, but the exterior was a little neglected, being a new purchase by the current owner he wanted it to start of with the best possible finish, he was very pleased.



Deanvtec said:


> Really nice work Rob, the after pics look awesome and really show off what you always achieve... a stunning finish.


Cheers Dean, much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cracking work


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Very wet looking finish!!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## finesse (Dec 17, 2008)

excellent post


----------



## Chahal (May 3, 2009)

Top job and nice write up, I really enjoyed reading it! Makes me want to get a black car now


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Outstanding*

Hi Rob, at times like this less is certainly more :

Out  standing !!

Beautiful work, I bet the owner was like a dog with three c  s

My hat is most certainly doffed :thumb:


----------



## RB2004 (Jan 24, 2010)

looks great

lol, will probably book mine in again with you soon... tried to look after the finish as best I can.. using the 2 buckets, pre-wash with foam and microfibre mit etc.

so hopefully its not too bad.. learnt my lesson from that hand car wash.. ouch. lol.. probably hate me for that!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great Work as always Rob,
have you given a lambswool pad a go on the harder german paints?
SV Autobahn is a fantastic product, am of the impression that it is simply SV Shield but a different colour though!! Great Durability!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Great Work as always Rob,
> have you given a lambswool pad a go on the harder german paints?
> SV Autobahn is a fantastic product, am of the impression that it is simply SV Shield but a different colour though!! Great Durability!!


The lambswool pad has been used on this VW, recent mercedes and a R8, all pretty tough paints.
The joy of the lambswool is that heat is controlled and built up very slowly, allowing for a longer work time, depending on polish and technique it will finish down very nicely with little marring/trails, they are also very nice to use and glide well over the surface and contours.
They do need regular spurring though to stop them clumping and matting.:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to read my reply. Ive recently gone back to the lambswool on these cars for the reason of keeping it cool. A far cry from the old days of one speed mops (ie flat out) and having to keep the temp down with water!!!

Keep up the excellent work:thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

cracking job rob as always.


----------



## AL4N (Feb 17, 2010)

Brilliant work mate!:thumb:
Loving the amount of work and care you've put into giving the car such a "LOVELY" finish nice work..:buffer:
Alan


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

fantastic results again....


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

Love The Edition 30 !!!


----------

